# Spyker C8 Double 12s in balloon white... Wolf'd up!



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi boys and girls!

Here's a car that I've been waiting to do for quite a while now. The owner came into the Ferrari dealership with this one day when I was working there and asked if I could repair some damage on the polished aluminum (I hate typing that word for some reason...) and I said, "Yes, but it's not a simple process, so it will take time so here's my card." He never called, but recently he brought his 599 in for some paint touch up and it popped back into his mind that we were supposed to take care of this, so we made the appointment.

Anyone who says this car is "ugly" I say, "Iki iki iki iki patang zupoing zowzou mrf" and just please have a closer look at it . It's a masterpiece in my opinion and from this model there's only 15 floating around the world, so a collector's item indeed... On to the detail!

Wheels haven't been properly cleaned in... well probably never.



















Deironizer starting to work...










Agitated and left to dwell while I cleaned all the other wheels










Rinsed and clean 










Wheel wells haven't had any love either...










Cleaned with Wolf's WT-2N outside APC and various brushes and tar removed.



















Here was the biggest damage on the aluminum (still hate typing that word...) He brought the car to a car wash and they used some sort of acid on it :wall: It was marred pretty badly as you can see...










I started off with the least aggressive combo, which was some metal polish and a foam applicator, but it didn't put a dent in it, which can be seen here. After that I tried some of out heavy cut polish WP-6H and that didn't have much of an effect either 










So then I broke out some 3,000 grit sand paper and used our clay lube, "Pink Slip" to wet sand it.










Some deeper marring that I had to let go. 3,000 grit was getting me somewhere, but the sand paper was wearing very quickly and not really getting me where I wanted to be so I broke out some 1,500 grit and went to town on it!










After wet sanding with 1,500 grit










After the 1,500 I went back down to 3,000 grit and smoothed things out, then to WP-6H with a microfiber applicator and then finished up with a metal polish and a foam applicator. This was all done by hand and just this piece alone took me about 3 hours!










Before










After










The roof










Ariel view










After










Ariel view










After polishing with a DA and a metal polish with a cutting pad on speed 6. No Zenith method or anything, just speed 6 :thumb:










The B pillar before










After the above mentioned combo










All of the aluminum pretty much looked like this >>










The side mirror, pretty manky










After










After the polishing I applied Wolf's Rim Shield to the aluminum and even after cleaning it with glass cleaner, this is what Rim Shield still picked up. I applied it until the cotton pads came up clean.










After




























The front spoiler










After some hand polishing with a foam applicator and metal polish










Side










After










The door shuts










After










Some gunk in there










After










The boot










Random engine compartment shots before



















Before










After



















I had to remove the back glass to access the engine bay. All cleaned with Wolf's WT-2N and a steamer










Removed the weather stripping, too.










All done!




























The blue parts of the car were the worst. It was all swirled like this so I hit it with a DA and a cutting pad with WP-5N compound because of all the "sensitive" areas on the car, then finished things up with a finishing pad and Wolf's WP-1NT nano polish to prep for Body Wrap. The white parts were in very good shape, so everything was cleared up with the latter combo.










After










I had to crawl under the car to polish the aluminum here... that sucked.










I'm not a very big guy, but squeezing under here with a DA...










No before shots of the interior, it wasn't that bad. All leather was cleaned with WT-1N @ 1:20 and some brushes made from baby, albino chinchilla fur... from South America. Then the leather was treated with some Wolf's Leather Conditioner, made with love in Hungary 























































Of course the LSP for today was the one and only Body Wrap  Enjoy the afters!


















































































This little Nimrod (that's his name ) wanted to be my detailing partner and although he's a pretty smart little pooch, I had to decline. So he was a little upset about it and kept stealing my gear and chewing on it .










I'll be heading back next week to take care of a couple small "details" on the car because the owner had to leave early today. This time I'll be bringing my new detailing padawan with me because we've got a pretty HUGE job to do. I was a bit sad when I learned that the owner of this had sold his Zonda (sorry Clark, our "Wish called Zonda" won't be a reality any time soon because he doesn't like the new ones, so won't be buying one ), but next week's job will suffice I suppose...










 Thanks for looking!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## suhailvirmani (May 22, 2011)

Amazing job there, looks like a lot of hard work. Whens the metal polish coming out I love using Wolfs stuff, deironizer is amazing works on my Mini JCW rims all the time & they pick up a hell of a lot of brake dust!!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

suhailvirmani said:


> Amazing job there, looks like a lot of hard work. Whens the metal polish coming out I love using Wolfs stuff, deironizer is amazing works on my Mini JCW rims all the time & they pick up a hell of a lot of brake dust!!!


Thanks mate! We've got a few new products brewing in the lab now and a good metal polish is one of them! Glad you like our "babies"! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW :doublesho Don't know what to say Jesse, apart from, stunning work...detailing at it's best. :thumb:
You've got to love the Spykers, they are a work of art, right down to the gorgeous wheels.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooooft

That is all !


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work and what a Master Work in the metal :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool! Is there enough metal to polish??


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, amazing work ! Loving the car too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely :argie:

must have been a nightmare, but looks lovely in the end...great work!

:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top job Jessie, looks awesome.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome job great to see some different products/techniques used


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the Spykers.

It looks like some love and care went into making it. 

This would be in my garae next to my Morgan aeromax.

Loving your work Jesse.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*That is a work of art Jesse :thumb:
Brilliant Job buddy!

Now that's what's missing in my photo gallery 

Mario*


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing job Jesse. Well done mate!
I love the air plane rivet style!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Jesse - looks superb! Shame it didn't have the other steering wheel, just looks like an aeroplane propeller!

Nice work on the sills too!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

As Always Top Job Jesse :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Looks stunning Jesse, awesome job :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!



PugIain said:


> Cool! Is there enough metal to polish??


Yeah I was getting a bit sick from it in the end 



Eurogloss said:


> *That is a work of art Jesse :thumb:
> Brilliant Job buddy!
> 
> Now that's what's missing in my photo gallery
> ...


Thanks buddy! I'll give you a ring next time I get one and you can come over!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work there jesse,stunning car ,aluminium can be real pain ,i polished a 26ft airstream and it was a nightmare


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats a mental looking car... looks like an old aeroplane with the rivets in the bonnet... cracking job!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning motor the Spykers the new one looks great in Orange , the Chrome looked a night mare and that's stunning result with all the hard work thanks for sharing your super car detail.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work Jesse.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Amazing work


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed :thumb:. I imagine it was more like doing a plane, what with all those rivets ..


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

Fab job and fab car! I can't tell how old it is? It could be brand new or 10 year old? Do you know what year it is?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> great work there jesse,stunning car ,aluminium can be real pain ,i polished a 26ft airstream and it was a nightmare


Thanks buddy! Well I don't envy you for that monster!



pi quattro said:


> Fab job and fab car! I can't tell how old it is? It could be brand new or 10 year old? Do you know what year it is?


Thanks mate! It's a 2006!



dooka said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb:. I imagine it was more like doing a plane, what with all those rivets ..


Cheers buddy! Yeah it was quite an interesting one to work on! I don't know the entire concept behind the vehicle, but it was certainly like detailing a vintage airplane!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice work Jesse, really top effort :thumb: but I still think its ridiculous and ugly :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wowwww, what a great work Big Boss:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone!
> 
> Yeah I was getting a bit sick from it in the end
> 
> Thanks buddy! I'll give you a ring next time I get one and you can come over!


*That's a deal :wave::thumb:

Mario *


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic job


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

911 said:


> Wowwww, what a great work Big Boss:thumb:


Dude, I have some other "big work" coming soon if you wanna join!



Eurogloss said:


> *That's a deal :wave::thumb:
> 
> Mario *


Krrrch, roger that! I may be heading out to Oz sooner than I think... will let you know!



wish wash said:


> Fantastic job


Thanks mate!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great job there Jesse , with all the hand polishing you must have forearms like Popeye:lol:


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Dude, I have some other "big work" coming soon if you wanna join!


It'd be great to do some promo pics for my brand


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Work!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Love the Spykers. Especially the interior and the gear stick


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning Jesse.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunning attention to detail mate! What a lovely machine really exotic looking interior definetly a one off


----------

